# Woodstar DC 04



## kingcod (27 May 2009)

the Woodstar DC04 is as cheap as I can find as a dust extractor for a beginner/ occasional table saw user ... any reason why I should spend more right now? 

http://www.powertooldirect.co.uk/woodst ... 90593.html


I am just want to have a first line of defence against MDF particles which scare the life out of me. I'm not happy with a dust mask as if fogs up my glasses and I'm sure is pretty ineffective.


----------



## Boz62 (28 May 2009)

Hi,

The only downside I can see, is that I suspect it will be rather noisy. I think it is similar to this Axminster RDC100H, which they quote at 85dB noise :shock:. This is some 10-15dB more than others in the Numatic and Camvac ranges. So you may pay for the cheaper unit with a lot more noise. 

Good luck, 
Boz


----------



## 9fingers (28 May 2009)

You will likely get something better ie with an induction motor off ebay and keep your hearing!
No need to be scared of mdf dust unless you are working with it everyday just be sensible about it.
Bob


----------



## Ironballs (28 May 2009)

I was having a look at that one so that I can run it on the bandsaw and router - my chip extractor is the wrong side of the garage. I'm quite tempted and often bandsaw and rout with defenders on anyway so makes no odds. Having also had a hunt round ebay before I think you'll do well to find something in good nick that is better than this one at a similar price


----------



## Jonesy (28 May 2009)

I was ummming and arhhing about this a while back - I don't have the space for multiple dust extractors but wanted a vacuum type extractor to get the fine filter so in the end I went for a twin motor type to give me some future proofing on the basis that I hoped it would have enough airflow to be useable on a small bench top planer-thicknesser.

Even on the band saw the twin motors do make quite a difference.


----------



## RinkyDinky (29 May 2009)

I have one of these that came with a Scheppach Table Saw.

The dust extraction works very well, and appears as noisy/quiet as my much more expensive Record unit. Both have 4" outlets, both seem to do the same job.

I can only say, in my experience, it's worth every penny, especially at that price. :lol:


----------



## kingcod (7 Jul 2010)

So I see its just over a year since I bought my Woodstar DC04 dust extractor. Its had a lot of work to do, particularly lots and lots of nasty MDF.

It has now begun to make ominous noises and seems to get VERY hot. I have replaced the filter but it is a shadow of its former self. Under the lid the fan looks extremely small.

Whats the chances of taking it apart and giving it an overhaul? The extreme heat is worrying - the last thing I want is MDF dust catching fire.

Or is it time to sling it (a year is not good value  ) and upgrade ... and if so to what?


----------



## Eric The Viking (8 Jul 2010)

kingcod":rfr00z6q said:


> It has now begun to make ominous noises and seems to get VERY hot. I Whats the chances of taking it apart and giving it an overhaul?



I've got an Earlex wet+dry "combi-vac" that does most of my jobs. It works well with the cloth filter, that's similar to the Woodstar. I strip it down every now and then to clean it.

Initially I got as far as the motor+impeller unit and couldn't get further. Then it dawned on me that the impeller cover was pressed steel, push-fitted over a plastic chassis. I put it in a plastic bag and sealed it, then put it in the freezer for a few hours. Immediately on taking it out, the cover comes off with a couple of gentle taps on the edge with a large-ish screwdriver blade (no hammer needed). 

Once the cover is off, the rotor can be cleaned with WD40, or just scraping with a thin screwdriver. Getting _all_ the cr*p off quietens it significantly (you have to be persistent), and improves the suction to as-new.

I've done this at least twice now. I put the plastics in the washing machine or the dishwasher (the big parts won't go in the washing machine!), but that's mainly for cosmetic reasons. It's a brilliant bit of kit for the money.


----------

